# Canister Filter for a 30 gallon



## keef (Feb 10, 2004)

What is the best canister filter for a 30 gallon tank?


Keith


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

How about an Eheim 2224? I have several on aquariums 20-30 US gallons. They're very reliable, silent, and most often come with media. I inject CO2 into the intake and they never lock up. Media in baskets is convenient. The price is relatively cheap - look around on-line and you might well come up with a good deal. On a 30 US gallon, I fill the lower chamber with foam bits and the upper with the provided Eheim media.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*or HOT 250*

I have a HOT 250 clone on a 40 gallon and I think it would do well for a 30 gallon also.


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: or HOT 250*

Rena Filtstar XP1 does me good, its a little overpowered, I just remove the spray bar and use the straight tubing as an outlet. I like this filter, good for the $ only problem is its a little noisy relative to Eheim.

Jeff


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Eheim 2222 or 2224.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Either an Eheim 2222 or the 2213. Add the priming bulb to the 2213 and it becomes exactly like the 2222. The 2213 is $65 at superfishstore.com


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Either an Eheim 2222 or the 2213. Add the priming bulb to the 2213 and it becomes exactly like the 2222. The 2213 is $65 at superfishstore.com


I love my Eheim 2213 on my 26-G. I inject CO2 in the inlet. Works like a charm. Quiet/silent operation, great stuff. I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

pineapple said:


> How about an Eheim 2224? I have several on aquariums 20-30 US gallons. They're very reliable, silent, and most often come with media. I inject CO2 into the intake and they never lock up. Media in baskets is convenient. The price is relatively cheap - look around on-line and you might well come up with a good deal. On a 30 US gallon, I fill the lower chamber with foam bits and the upper with the provided Eheim media.
> 
> Andrew Cribb


The 2224 is whisper quiet! HIGHLY recommended!


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

It is in my humblest of opinion that two small filters are better than a single large one, especially for large rectangular tanks. Such a configuration provides for greater flexibility as well as efficient and thorough circulation. I run 2x Eheim 2213 on my 29G.

If you're shopping for Eheim 2213 online, then I highly recommend snipping one of exotic-fish's auctions, and ask to purchase additionals to save on shipping. With a little patience, it is less expensive than even BigAlsOnline. [smilie=t:


----------



## skzzle (Nov 8, 2004)

John P. said:


> I love my Eheim 2213 on my 26-G. I inject CO2 in the inlet. Works like a charm. Quiet/silent operation, great stuff. I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.


Thats interesting, I just had my 2213 seize up on me after only 2 months of service. The only thing it could be outside of a factory flaw is my co2 injection. Either way, I'm building a reactor and buying the priming bubble.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

My aquarium is only 26 gallons, and my kH is 4. So . . . I'm not bubbling a lot of CO2 in there to bring my levels to 30ppm. Maybe this accounts for the different results?


----------



## skzzle (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes, I have a 26 gallon too. However, mine is a bowfront high tank, quite the opposite of your tank. Anyhow, my KH stays around 4 and I was counting about 15 bpm out of my 3/16" airline.

I have a new pump head ordered and i'm building a reactor to go after my pump. Peace of mind for me, by eliminating possible causes.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Have alook at the ADA SUPER-JET series, model ES-600. Primo! All stainless-steel construction- zero plastic- will last forever. The Iwaki powerplant is second to none.


----------

